# 10 years



## Redheart (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi. I am soon to be 10 years post op. At age 19 I got saline implants under the muscle. I have never had any complications. They have been fantastic. I am so happy that I had them done.

But now I am wondering about long-term care. Is there a reason to replace them just because it's been 10 years? Or do I don't have to have them replaced? Anyone else that have had them for 10 years+?

Any thoughts would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you done any research?


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

My PS told me to follow up with him if I ever had any issues and at 10 years post-op. He told me that every patient & procedure can have different outcomes depending on the individual's body response & the quality of the implant. You have saline implants so if they rupture you will know in a fairly short amount of time. I had a friend who walked into the grocery store one day and before she had finished her shopping her left breast had completely deflated... Sad but yet still funny! She didn't suffer from any adverse effects aside from the obvious which was later fixed.

I have Mentor MemoryGel implants so it is unlikely that I would ever know on my own if they ruptured. They have only been available in the US since 2006 so their 10 yr study is still in progress. I have annual mammograms so that adds to my peace of mind. 

You should make an appointment with your PS to evaluate the integrity/structure of your implants and address your concerns. If your original PS is not available many will provide free initial consultations. I'd book appointments with 2 or 3 different doctors to obtain balanced opinions. 

I can tell you that trust my PS completely and believe he'd be totally honest about whether or not I should have mine replaced... but... if I had to go to another PS unless there was medical evidence demonstrating the need (MRI, recalls, etc.) I would not be convinced without obtaining additional opinions.


----------

